# Component Cables (PC to TV) not working



## Zaza999 (Jul 16, 2006)

My 8800GTS has a TV out connection and I have a cable that hooks in that has the options of S-Video, Composite, and Component. I want to use the component connector because of the image quality, but when I hook it up to my TV I get a whole bunch of random colors and no screen. The composite connection works, so I'm not sure what the problem is. Anybody care to help?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The first thing to check is to make sure the PC is set to a resolution that the TV likes. It should tell you in the owner's manual what the resolution and refresh frequency (Hertz) - mine is at 1280 x 768 and 60 Hz. But yours is likely different.

Then you have to make sure the card is providing a signal to the component out plugs. That will be in the card's manual.

Thats a start. Post back if you still have problems. 

yustr


----------



## Zaza999 (Jul 16, 2006)

Bad news. Can't find my TV's owner's manual and my graphics card doesn't seem to come with one. The graphics card comes with an "Installation Guide" which says nothing of the TV out feature. The card came with a strictly component connector though, so wouldn't that mean that it would work? Also about the refresh frequency and the resolution: If the composite cable works then shouldn't the component?


----------



## rollo2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey zaza triple9, what year is your tv. depending on the year the tv's input was built is going to determine wether what your trying will even work. if your tv is no more than say 5ish years old, you may be able to do this. there is no way non- service tech can change a TV's resolution. a projector yes, a tv no. 
what you can do is change your computers res. down. if you are using xp, go to my comp. from the task bar. then goto change settings then appearence and themes, then change resolution. drop the res down as far as you can. probably 800x600. if this works, slowly raise your res til it max's out. hd tv's only go to 1080p, computers can put out up to 1620.
good luck rolllo2000


----------



## fuse305 (Aug 4, 2008)

i have a bit of an issue i have successfully hooked my pc to my tv but Can't raise PC resolution with TV on my toshiba more then 1024x768 and it says it supports a 1600x1200 resolution i have it hooked up VGA to VGA i dont understand what i am doing wrong how can i fix this i cant play any games like this? :4-dontkno


----------



## solver (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi. Try website: http://www.plugPCtoTV.com
They have the best wizard in the world to find cable pc to tv.


----------

